# Deep Value or Value Trap? Graftech EAF:NYSE



## SensibleInvesting (14 June 2019)

In this video we cover an interesting company: Graftech - ticker symbol EAF on the New York Stock Exchange.

The graphite electrode sector is highly cyclical and has experienced recent tailwinds from the China environmental reform, leading to massive increases in electric arc furnace demand for steel making.

Due to a massive undersupply, China is pumping up initiatives to mass produce these valuable electrodes, which has sent the entire industry into a spectacular share price decline. Having said this, I believe we should do a deep dive into Graftech vs. its competitors and see whether the selloff is really justified.


----------

